# Mixed emotions. Dc is happening for us



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all, I joined ff early last year as We were about to start our first go at nhs icsi. This cycle was cancelled at day 9due to poor response, pof was diagnosed, we were told our only chance was a egg donor and we had no funding left so all would be private, , my sister was ruled out as she is still young and child free. My sister in law offered her eggs to us, and my brother had offered his sperm as we couldnt use my hubby's, We were over the moon, we started saving with the idea that it would take us a year to have the money. The sperm went in to quartine, all we had to do was save hard,  in sept the unthinkable happened my mum took ill and we lost her. some off our saving had to be used, after thinking hard my hubby and I decided to hold off with the dc icsi, just to get our head round things, altho the ivf was never far from our minds, We decided to appeal against the funding decision and we were at first turned down, so our consultant made a request to the individual funding panel on our behalf, after 3 months We heard nothing and assumed we had been turned down, we received a phone call on Tuesday saying our funding had been approved 
It's all action go now as our first app is the 26th September, we are also moving house in the next few weeks, we are all ( me hubby and donors) excited as well as scared.
Any advice would be great fully received


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Donna, not surprised you've bout mixed emotions what a year! My condolences for the loss of your mother but how wonderful your funding has been approved and you can honour a year if her passing with the start of your treatment!  

I think the huge lesson I'd pass on is about niavety. I never imagined that two cycles on we wouldn't be pregnant. MAny people are and that's so wonderful but I think I expected to be and that makes the fall harder. I had so many dates and occasions in my head where I though 'it will be ok cos I'll be regnant by then' and now I'm not so hard as it is try not to set yourself up in that way. In contrast to that though try and believe it will work as I think that counts for so much too! I think I must sound as mad as I sometimes feel!  

I guess overall use ff! Its an amazing pla e filled with wonderful women who will support you every step of the way! I don't know if you've found it yet as I'm not there anymore but the first time de ivf thread is amazing!

Wishing you every success!
Hopeful x


----------

